# Will Type 44 wheels (E46) fit a E90 as far as offset, size, etc



## AF (Dec 21, 2001)

I have a set of a type 44's (325 Sport wheels) with stock size tires 225/45/17 that I had as winter wheels back when I had a 330

I was wondering if these would work for an E90 ... if not then I will sell them off, if they do fit I'll hold onto them in case one day I ever get an E90 in the future.


----------



## ObD (Dec 29, 2001)

No, wrong offset. If you are going for the 330, only certain 17" fit around the brakes. I was looking aftermarket but there aren't many choices. Looks like I'll order the non-SP 17" std E90 wheels 17x8 for winter.


----------



## ObD (Dec 29, 2001)

FYI

Base

E46 offset - 47 mm
E90 offset - 34 mm


SP Stagger F/R

E46 offset - 47/50 mm; M68 wheels only - 41/50 mm
E90 offset - 34/37 mm


----------



## AF (Dec 21, 2001)

Thanks ObD ... I am guessing you must have sold off the BBS's you had since they don't fit the E90 ... 

Right now I have no plans to get a 3er though that could change at anytime  
I had lent my sister the type 44's for winter use but she no longer wants them for her 330Ci so I will eventually put them up on ebay when I get the time.

Beleive it or not I still have a set of RX8 wheels as well which I'll get rid of as well.


----------



## ObD (Dec 29, 2001)

AF said:


> Thanks ObD ... I am guessing you must have sold off the BBS's you had since they don't fit the E90


The BBS's would have fit fine on the E90 325, offset was 38 for the BBS's. They don't clear the E90 330's brakes. uch: Not real happy about it, but c'est la vie.


----------

